# Leg of lamb - Indian-style



## teebob2000 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi all - just started a boneless leg of lamb as an Easter test run.

Picked up a 5-pounder from Costco this week, already boned and butterflied.  Shown below, unwrapped.

Opened it up and slathered with some EVOO.  Then liberally sprinkled with Penzey's Balti seasoning.  It's comprised of: coriander, garlic, ginger, cumin, dundicut chilies, Ceylon cinnamon, brown mustard seeds, cardamom, clove, fennel, fenugreek, charnushka (kalonji, black onion seed), ajwain, star anise, black cardamom, cilantro, anise seed and bay leaf and has a nice little kick!

Then wrapped up and into the fridge overnight.













20130328_121943.jpg



__ teebob2000
__ Mar 28, 2013






This morning opened it up to a REALLY nice smell!  A little more OO inside and out, and then filled with about a dozen peeled garlic cloves.













20130328_122301.jpg



__ teebob2000
__ Mar 28, 2013






Bound up with butcher's twine and then into the WSM at about 250F with some oak.













20130328_130132.jpg



__ teebob2000
__ Mar 28, 2013






Going to be serving with some Madras lentils, curry rice and naan bread fresh from the oven.

Stay tuned, more to come!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 28, 2013)

Sounds like a great meal...JJ


----------



## teebob2000 (Mar 29, 2013)

So finished it up.  Did it on a WSM with water pan.  Light winds today.  After 3 hours it was 135F internal temp.  I probably would have pulled at 130F plus rest time, but one of my guests wanted medium.  Taken off the smoker and into a pan covered with foil and the oven on warm (150F).  Gave it an hour rest.













20130328_172338.jpg



__ teebob2000
__ Mar 29, 2013






Sliced up and dipped into the pan drippings.  The skin was fantastic between the Balti seasoning and the smoke.  Served with a nice petite sirah.













20130328_183718.jpg



__ teebob2000
__ Mar 29, 2013






Easy as could be!  Anybody have any questions, let me know!

Tom


----------



## ryschoo (Mar 29, 2013)

:grilling_smilie: WOW that looks great! I've been wanting to smoke some lamb since I have never done it before and I think you just supplied me with the motivation.


----------



## 05sprcrw (Mar 29, 2013)

Definitely looks good I may just have to give lamb a shot.


----------



## athabaskar (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks teebob. I had the inspiration for an Indian flavor leg and you gave me the demonstration. Hope mine turns out as good as yours looks!


----------



## teebob2000 (Mar 29, 2013)

A couple things to add on the process...

I used the oak sparingly because I didn't want to overpower the Indian seasoning.  I'm doing a Greek-style on Easter Sunday and will probably do the same to not overpower the seasonings I plan to use for that one.  I also only used smoke for 2 of the 3 total hours on the Weber.  Last hour I set the lamb in the foil pan shown above because I saw I was losing lots of drippings into the waterpan.  Since the leg cut is boned, the underside is kind of open and that's where I was losing juice.  I might also try to smoke it with the fat side down after the first hour to prevent juice loss.  I simply dipped the slices into the juice in the pan before serving, I might actually make a nice light gravy for my Sunday lamb.  I'll do a new posting for that one.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Nice!  I'm doing a leg tomorrow as well.


----------

